# Who is the FUNNIEST poster over the years



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I was looking back at posts and there have been some very very funny people that have posted on these forums, a number of them are banned  (where did these banned people go ??? cuz they are hilarious!)

Who do you think is the most entertaining poster on this forum that you have run across? Whoever BigDave was, was very amusing.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I was looking back at posts and there have been some very very funny people that have posted on these forums, a number of them are banned  (where did these banned people go ??? cuz they are hilarious!)
> 
> Who do you think is the most entertaining poster on this forum that you have run across? Whoever BigDave was, was very amusing.


<------
I have no idea who Big Dave was!!! MWHAHAHAHAHAHA

I would have to go with either "Irishexpat" or "andycapp"


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrbig said:


> <------
> I have no idea who Big Dave was!!! MWHAHAHAHAHAHA



:tape::tape::tape::tape:

Jo xxx


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo, I love you lol


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

irishexpat, bigdave and me used to have a bit of a riot it must be said.

Sadly both those user names are now banned.

Gotta love wasta!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What is wasta ??? Moderators... I thought this was an english only forum


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jynxgirl said:


> What is wasta ??? Moderators... I thought this was an english only forum


The Dubai forum seemed to have more than its fair share of "excitable" types!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's funny because the black peeps are way at the back


/atleast that's what the voice of Rosa Parks in my head says 
//bah. funny to me anyway


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

really, what is wasta though  ???


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I was looking back at posts and there have been some very very funny people that have posted on these forums, a number of them are banned  (where did these banned people go ??? cuz they are hilarious!)
> 
> Who do you think is the most entertaining poster on this forum that you have run across? Whoever BigDave was, was very amusing.


Certain banned names may have been very funny but often went too far so the offensive posts are deleted. 
Some (who will remain nameless) are back with new names and so far behaving themselves
(Sharpening my knife in case they get out of hand again)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> What is wasta ??? Moderators... I thought this was an english only forum


it's who you know or having influence


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

.


----------



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

Although I haven't been on here very long but I gotta say James is one crazy (funny) mofo lol...


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

WannaGetOut said:


> Although I haven't been on here very long but I gotta say James is one crazy (funny) mofo lol...


ahhh yes, James. James is a alter ego, not sure who he is yet. But deff not a newb. Could it be irishexpat, joeydee, or wizard the learned or whatever his name was, I just cant put my finger on who it is yet. But when I do... they will be fingered, and vigorously at that.


----------

